# Consultant unable to do full colonoscopy...advice please?



## Lizbec (Dec 20, 2001)

had my test on monday. i don't want to freak anyone out who is just about to undergo the test so please, remember that this is not the norm! but all i was given was a very light dose of valium and then the consultant, who was over-stretched and behind schedule, went straight in. Well, i stood it for as long as possible but finally it got so painful that he had to stop. he saw enough to see that i have UC but didn't manage to go the whole way. i have to see him in 2 weeks time and so guess i can discuss it with him then, but what are the chances that he might have missed something more serious further up? Anyone else who has had similar experiences? I'd welcome any advice.thanksliz


----------

